# Special Release cigars



## Pnwgolfer (Jun 7, 2016)

What websites have the most variety of special release cigars such as the TAAs


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Google is your friend You might want to introduce yourself and let others know who you are..etc.


----------



## Pnwgolfer (Jun 7, 2016)

how do i delete this whole thread?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to Puff. Honestly, there are a TON of retailers with an online presence. Many special releases are store exclusives, or limited to certain retailers, so the best course of action is to follow the manufacturer on Instagram or Twitter so you know when special releases are coming up, and then checking with their preferred retailers. Then there's pricing... sometimes people who have more stock also have higher prices, so you have to decide if it's worth the risk of missing out to save a few bucks. 

Basically, there's no short answer to your question. I can tell you that our site sponsors are great retailers, give them a call if you're looking for something specific.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Home - Tobacconists' Association of America Ltd


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Sprouthog said:


> Home - Tobacconists' Association of America Ltd


This^^^....

.... And welcome!


----------

